# Hartnäckiges Soundproblem

## Jimini

Aloha.

Ich kämpfe zur Zeit mit einem äußerst nervigen Soundproblem und komme einfach nicht mehr weiter.

Der Onboardchip meines Mainboards (Asus P7H55) ist laut Handbuch der VIA 1708S. lspci findet allerdings was anderes:

```
lspci | grep Audio

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 06)

01:00.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation High Definition Audio Controller (rev a1)
```

Im Kernel (2.6.33-r2, ebenso habe ich 2.6.32-7 getestet) habe ich folgendes fest eingebaut:

```
<*> Sound card support  --->     

         <*>   Advanced Linux Sound Architecture  --->

                    <*>   Sequencer support

                    <*>     Sequencer dummy client

                    <*>   HR-timer backend support

                    [*]     Use HR-timer as default sequencer timer

                    [*]   Dynamic device file minor numbers

                    [*]   Support old ALSA API

                    [*]   Verbose procfs contents

                    [*]   PCI sound devices  --->

                           <*>   Intel HD Audio  --->

                                       [*]   Build Realtek HD-audio codec support

                                       [*]   Build Analog Device HD-audio codec support

                                       [*]   Build VIA HD-audio codec support

                                       [*]   Build NVIDIA HDMI HD-audio codec support

                                       [*]   Build INTEL HDMI HD-audio codec support

                                       [*]   Enable generic HD-audio codec parser
```

Ich habe testweise aber auch schon alles, was modular gebaut werden kann, als Modul gebaut. Sind die entsprechenden Treiber als Module gebaut und rufe ich alsaconf auf, werden die 2 oben genannten Sounddevices gefunden.

alsa-lib, gst-plugins-alsa, alsa-headers, alsa-tools, alsa-utils sind in der aktuellsten stabilen Version installiert. 

Fehlerbild:

1) ich habe keinen Master-Regler. Ich kann die Lautstärke höchstens für die einzelnen Kanäle (Front, Rear, Subwoofer, Center) regeln und muten. Einzig "PCM" steuert ALLES, den kann ich aber nicht muten. Dass PCM sich nicht muten ließ, konnte ich auch mit einer Kubuntu-LiveCD reproduzieren.

2) Amarok schert sich nicht um PCM, sondern lässt sich nur über die Regler für die Front-, Rear-, Center-Speaker und den Subwoofer regeln. Der SMPlayer hingegen reagiert sehr wohl darauf, wenn ich PCM rauf- oder runterregle. 

Das ganze ist noch nicht so dramatisch, jedoch passiert es ziemlich häufig, dass z.B. nach dem Beenden von Amarok (oder auch, wenn ich ein Lied stoppe und neu abspiele) der Sound weg ist - dann aber auch nur in Amarok, der SMPlayer hingegen gibt dann noch was wieder.

Ich scheine also zwei verschiedene Soundbackends, Soundserver oder was auch immer laufen zu haben. Die Soundsteuerung in den KDE-Systemeinstellungen findet das oben genannt Intel-HDA-Device, der SMPlayer nutzt ALSA. Ich habe keine Ahnung, woher das kommen könnte, da ich das System so wie immer installiert habe: die Treiber sind als Module im Kernel drin, ich installiere ALSA, führe alsaconf aus, der Dienst wird gestartet und alles läuft so, wie ich es erwarte. 

Hat jemand eine Idee, wo der Fehler liegen könnte?

MfG Jimini

----------

## SinoTech

 *Jimini wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> Fehlerbild:
> ...

 

Ich habe mal irgendwo gelesen das man beim Intel HD Audio Chipsatz die einzelnen Ports ziemlich frei verdrahten kann. Daher unterscheiden sich da die einzelnen Soundkarten. Du kannst beim laden des Treibers aber angeben welche Hardware genau benutzt wird.

1. Model auswählen: http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php/Hda

2. In der Datei "/etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf" folgende Zeile hinzufügen: "options snd-hda-intel model=asus"

3. "update-modules" ausführen

4. Modul neu laden.

 *Jimini wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> 2) Amarok schert sich nicht um PCM, sondern lässt sich nur über die Regler für die Front-, Rear-, Center-Speaker und den Subwoofer regeln. Der SMPlayer hingegen reagiert sehr wohl darauf, wenn ich PCM rauf- oder runterregle. 
> ...

 

Ich persönlich benutze ausschließlich ALSA, keinen Sounddameon der im Hintergrund läuft (pulseaudio, arts, ...). Wenn sich as bei dir vermischt, könnte ich mir vorstellen das der Sounddaemon die Soundkarte blockiert und dadurch andere Programme nicht mehr dadrauf zugreifen können (hatte das Problem mal mit pulseaudio).

Cheers,

Sino

----------

## Josef.95

Jo, ich könnte mir auch vorstellen das es an einer nicht passenden Modul Option liegen könnte..

Hier noch ein weiterer evtl. hilfreicher Link dazu:

http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Soundkarten_installieren/HDA

und die Kernel Doku selbst

/usr/src/linux/Documentation/sound/alsa/HD-Audio.txt

Viel Erfolg

----------

## Jimini

Danke für eure Postings, ich werde das die Tage nochmal durchgehen. Im Moment hab ich eine geliehene Audigy 2 drin, die bisher ohne Probleme ihren Dienst verrichtet. Aber wäre natürlich schon nett, wenn der Onboard-Sound was liefern würde. Ich melde mich dann nochmal, wenn es was neues zu berichten gibt.

MfG Jimini

----------

## Jimini

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber eventuell haben wir aneinander vorbeigeredet :)

Ich habe die Audigy 2 ausgebaut und wieder den Onboardsound aktiviert. Dann im Kernel wieder die entsprechenden Module gebaut und den neuen Kernel gebootet. Danach die vier Schritte von SinoTech durchgeführt - erwartungsgemäß spielen Amarok und der mplayer (smplayer) Sound ab, aber nur die Lautstärke des mplayers lässt sich über KMix (Kanal: PCM) regeln, Amarok dröhnt unbeeindruckt weiter. Dann habe ich im Amarok einfach mal wild durch die Playlist geklickt und irgendwann kam bei einem neuen Lied gar kein Sound mehr (da Lied wurde aber abgespielt). Der einzige Sounddaemon, der bei mir gerade läuft, ist "alsasound". Liegt der Fehler irgendwo an meiner Vorgehensweise?

MfG Jimini

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Hallo,

was Sicheres kann ich Dir nicht sagen, aber bei meinem Soundproblem kürzlich hat sich herausgestellt, dass wahrscheinlich ein Phonon-Update etwas buggy war, mit der Vorgängerversion ging dann alles.

Da alsaconf die richtige Hardware angezeigt hat, solltest Du eigentlich die richtigen Module gebaut haben, nur so weil ich eben gelesen hab, dass jemand vermutet, es könnte am falschen Modul für die Karte liegen. Sicher bin ich mir dabei aber natürlich auch nicht ;-)

Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## SinoTech

 *Jimini wrote:*   

> Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber eventuell haben wir aneinander vorbeigeredet 
> 
> Ich habe die Audigy 2 ausgebaut und wieder den Onboardsound aktiviert. Dann im Kernel wieder die entsprechenden Module gebaut und den neuen Kernel gebootet. Danach die vier Schritte von SinoTech durchgeführt - erwartungsgemäß spielen Amarok und der mplayer (smplayer) Sound ab, aber nur die Lautstärke des mplayers lässt sich über KMix (Kanal: PCM) regeln, Amarok dröhnt unbeeindruckt weiter.
> 
> [...]
> ...

 

Die "model="-Option kann natürlich nicht alle Probleme lösen, sorgt aber dafür das du die richtigen Regler im alsamixer (oder kmix) angezeigt bekommst.

Wenn Amarok und mplayer auf unterschiedliche Regler reagieren, solltest du mal die Einstellungen in den Programmen überprüfen.

Welche Soundkarte ist eingestellt?

Ist überhaupt eine Soundkarte eingestellt oder steht die Ausgabe auf "Default"?

Kann man ein Ausgabeplugin auswählen? Falls ja steht es auf Alsa oder auf sonst irgendeinem Ausgabeplugin (arts, pulseaudio, ...)?

Existiert "/etc/asound.conf" bzw. "~/.asoundrc"?

...

 *Jimini wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> Dann habe ich im Amarok einfach mal wild durch die Playlist geklickt und irgendwann kam bei einem neuen Lied gar kein Sound mehr (da Lied wurde aber abgespielt).[...]
> ...

 

Starte Amarok mal über Konsole, evtl. bekommst du dort Fehlermeldungen angezeigt. Ansonsten wüsste ich da auch nichts (benutze selbst kein Amarok).

Cheers,

Sino

----------

